# The Grey Top brand hgh



## jayru21cknoob (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone interested?


----------



## strongman760 (Feb 13, 2017)

Used the grey top once and loved them


----------



## jayru21cknoob (Feb 13, 2017)

strongman760 said:


> Used the grey top once and loved them



I tried pming u ur inbox is full


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayru21cknoob (Feb 13, 2017)

strongman760 said:


> Used the grey top once and loved them



Yo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Feb 17, 2017)

jayru21cknoob said:


> Yo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's up brother send me a message when you get a minute.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclam40 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yup


----------



## timnguyen93 (May 1, 2017)

Hey brother send me an email and info of how to get a hand on these please.  Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honest_bio_chem (Jun 8, 2017)

jayru21cknoob said:


> Anyone interested?



i read about them and saw their site...im totally interested pm me or email me kamran.arabi@gmail.com
would love 2-4 kits domestic


----------



## yankees7 (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking for someone who really knows about hygetropin hgh. I just got shipment of hyge labeled hygetropin.com.cn and realized my previous order was labeled hygetropin.cn. Are they 2 different companies and more importantly is the stuff from hygetropin.com.cn legit? Thanks to anyone with real knowledge of situation with help.


----------



## Speedracer2700 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes, I got some and they are working well. I want to get some more


----------



## Speedracer2700 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes Im interested. Please send me an email on how to get these. Speedracer2700@yahoo.com


----------



## Speedracer2700 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Hygetropin*

@ YANKEES 

Its surprising that your post is 2017. I went through all of what you're going through right now 4 years ago. It was about 4 years ago give or take that my trustworthy source could no longer get the Hygetropins I used to get from him for a while. I was disappointed because these hygetropins worked better than any growth Ive ever done, even better than Prescription Serostim. Granted I did the Serostim at 2iu and did the Hygetropin at 3.33iu. It was so impressive. I asked my source why he couldn't get it and he said the factory went out of business and shut down forever. There were 3 or 4 reputable distributors online that were still selling it and I wondered why if the factory went out of business. So i bought it from all 3 sites. It turns out that none of the HGH checked out through the anti counterfeit website and the seller outright said its not genuine Hygetropin its real high but generic with Hygetropin labels. The other place actually argued that yes one of the Hygetropin plants went out of business but they were not the real Hygetropin anyways and they are the actual hygetropin (I can't remember if that was the .cn or .cn.com) I did email these guys back and forth being that i still had my empty boxes of the real turbocharged Hygetropin. They claimed to be real but their actual results of how good their high was was about 10% in my opinion of how good the real Hygetropin my trusted source used to get. Bottom line is that the one that went out of business that my guy could not get anymore because he was correct in knowing they went out of business was the best high Ive ever done. The other imposter hygetropin is average to low quality comparing it to generic hgh. So my realization is there is no more real Hygetropin just cheat chinese knockoff generic crap and it took me over a grand to discover that.


----------



## herculez (Nov 2, 2017)

I?m interested


----------



## Trainhard1619 (Nov 4, 2017)

Grey tops are awesome...I pulled a 323ng/ml IGF1 results off of 1.5 iu's a night


----------



## Jeffg353 (Nov 17, 2017)

My results from 2iu of the Grey Tops - Serum....21.8, Igf-1....385 only after 4 days of running them.  Test results were with 10iu IM in delt about 3hrs before blood draw.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 17, 2017)

do people really rush to do business with someone that has only 23 posts and wants to sell you something not legal?? 



jayru21cknoob said:


> Anyone interested?


----------



## Jeffg353 (Nov 19, 2017)

Unfortunately they do (as clearly obvious) but guess they'll have to learn the hard way it's not a great idea to purchase things from random people online.  But on that rare occasion u do get luckly.  No offense to anyone.   They're all looking for the next great source or that killer deal that's usually too good to be true.


----------



## argmore (Aug 14, 2018)

Can I get an email on how to get these? Thank you
Argmore@bex.net


----------



## domestic-supply (Aug 17, 2018)

Do you understand that this guy is probably a scammer? Someone with 20posts ad definitely not a sponsor.
If you need quality GH look no further:
*[url]https://us-domesticsupply.ws/HGH*[/URL]



argmore said:


> Can I get an email on how to get these? Thank you
> Argmore@bex.net


----------

